# Submitting visa without background check



## foain (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi all! I will be applying for a temporary life partner permit soon, but I haven't yet gotten my background checks back, but they are applied for.

I have read in various posts on here that it is possible to submit the application along with a letter stating that you will submit the background checks within 6 months. I was wondering if anyone has had any luck doing this or any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Depending on which "background check" this is. Usually that only works for police clearances, nothing else.


----------



## foain (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, it is police clearances for South Africa and the US.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Then yes, it will work fine.


----------



## foain (Nov 22, 2013)

Will they still give you a decision, or will they wait until you submit the police clearances? Do you submit the police clearance at the original home affairs you apply at?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You submit it within 6 months to Home Affairs as you state on your letter.

Yes, they will give a decision.


----------



## foain (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry, but just for clarification: will they give you a decision on your permit BEFORE you submit the police clearance?

Thanks so much!


----------



## wsg (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, they will give u a decision - but u still 've to submit the PC as u promised


----------



## foain (Nov 22, 2013)

That's fine, I don't have any arrests or anything, I just may have a job waiting for the decision  Thanks for all the information!!!


----------

